# Corporal Joshua Baker Killed in Training Accident - 12 Feb 2010



## ENGINEERS WIFE (13 Feb 2010)

One Canadian soldier killed and four injured in a training accident
CEFCOM NR – 10.002 - February 13, 2010

OTTAWA — One Canadian soldier was killed and four were injured in a training accident on a range located approximately 4 km northeast of Kandahar City. The accident took place at about 5:00 p.m., Kandahar time, on 12 February 2010. 



Corporal Joshua Caleb Baker
Killed in the accident was Corporal Joshua Caleb Baker, a member of The Loyal Edmonton Regiment (4th Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry), from Edmonton, Alberta, and serving with the Kandahar Provincial Reconstruction Team.

This accident is non-battle related and an investigation by the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service (CFNIS) is under way to determine the circumstances. 

The four injured soldiers were evacuated by helicopter to the Role 3 Multi-National Medical Facility at the Kandahar Airfield. They are reported to be in stable condition and their names will not be released.

Our thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends of our fallen comrade at this sad time. The commitment and sacrifice of our soldiers and their loved ones are helping to make a difference in the lives of the people of Kandahar Province and build a better future for Afghans. Canada is committed to bringing peace, stability and good governance to Afghanistan.

–30–

Note to editors (Note: new procedure): A photograph of Corporal Joshua Caleb Baker is available on the Fallen Canadians page of the Department of National Defence website. Please visit http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/fallen-disparus/index-eng.asp 

 DND/CF News (What is RSS?)


http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?cat=00&id=3274


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Feb 2010)

Damn....

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen, and hopes for a full and speedy recovery of the wounded.


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Feb 2010)

I am sorry to read this, it's bad enough when we lose to enemy action....  My deepest condolences to the friends and family of Cpl Baker.  A speedy and full recovery to the wounded.


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Feb 2010)

RIP Cpl Baker


----------



## gaspasser (13 Feb 2010)

RIP Soldier, You've Done Your Duty~!      

iper:


----------



## slowmode (13 Feb 2010)

Rest in Peace and thank you


----------



## mariomike (13 Feb 2010)

Sincere condolences.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Feb 2010)

News Room
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of Corporal Joshua Caleb Baker
NR - 10.016 - February 13, 2010

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan: 

"We grieve the loss of Corporal Joshua Caleb Baker who died yesterday in Afghanistan. This brave soldier died as a result of a training accident. I want to take this opportunity to wish a speedy recovery to the four soldiers who were injured in the same incident.

My heartfelt sympathies and thoughts are with the family and loved ones of Cpl Baker, who should be proud of this professional, dedicated soldier. This is a tragic loss for Canada and for the Canadian Forces.

Cpl Baker gave his life helping to create the secure conditions needed to re-establish Afghanistan and carry out reconstruction efforts such as the building of schools, hospitals and roads. We will honour this sacrifice by continuing our efforts to bring freedom, democracy and respect for human rights and the rule of law to Afghanistan.

Canada’s participation in this United Nations-mandated NATO-led mission is a true reflection of the Canadian values of helping those in need and defending the interests of those who can’t yet defend themselves.

His sacrifice will inspire those who give of themselves to create a vibrant, safe and democratic Afghanistan.” 

- 30 -

Corporal Joshua Caleb Baker was a member of The Loyal Edmonton Regiment (4th Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry), from Edmonton, Alberta.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Feb 2010)

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the death of Corporal Joshua Caleb Baker
February 13, 2010

OTTAWA—An accident in Afghanistan has taken the life of Corporal Joshua Caleb Baker, a member of The Loyal Edmonton Regiment (4th Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry), based in Edmonton, Alberta, and wounded four of his comrades. My husband Jean-Daniel Lafond and I are deeply saddened by this loss, as are all Canadians.

Faithful to the values of caring and solidarity that our country holds so dear, Corporal Baker volunteered to support the mission in Afghanistan that Canada is carrying out alongside other NATO member countries. Together with his brothers and sisters in arms, he was prepared to take on a difficult and dangerous environment.

Corporal Baker served bravely and generously to support Afghans’ hopes for security, justice and a better life. He merits our wholehearted admiration. 

Our sincerest condolences go to his family, friends and colleagues. May they take comfort in knowing that we share their pain and that they are not alone.

We also offer our wishes for a speedy recovery to those who were wounded. Our thoughts are with them in these difficult times.

Michaëlle Jean

‑ 30 ‑


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Feb 2010)

Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada
13 February 2010
Ottawa, Ontario

Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of Corporal Joshua Baker while serving in Afghanistan:

“On behalf of all Canadians, I offer my deepest condolences to the family and friends of Corporal Baker.  Our country stands behind you in these difficult and trying times.  I also hope for the quick and full recovery of four other Canadian soldiers injured in the accident.

“Corporal Baker served valiantly in order to build a better future for Afghanistan.  Our Canadian Forces members in Afghanistan face a difficult environment as they strive to build a free, democratic and self-sustaining society. 

“The courage demonstrated by Canadians on this mission speaks to their dedication to creating a better country for the Afghan people.  Their commitment to this goal is not diminished by this incident. 

“Our participation in this United Nations-mandated mission is a true reflection of Canadian values.  Canada is working to help those in need and defend the interests of Afghan citizens.

“The Government of Canada stands proudly with the Canadian Forces as they protect us, our interests and our values. 

“Let us always remember Corporal Baker who served to make life better for others.”


----------



## JinYin_Thew (13 Feb 2010)

Join the Facebook group .. R.I.P. Cpl Joshua Baker








R.I.P Corporal .. And I speedy recovery for those who wounded.


----------



## gun runner (13 Feb 2010)

Rest in Peace Corporal Baker. My most sincere condolences to hbis family, his Regiment, and his friends ans comrades. " And at the going down of the sun, and in the morning, we will remember them". Ubique.  :yellow:


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Feb 2010)

On behalf of my wife and I, we would like to extend our condolences to the family of Cpl Baker.

RIP Cpl Baker.


----------



## C/10 (14 Feb 2010)

RIP


----------



## Northalbertan (14 Feb 2010)

RIP.  My condolences to family and comrades.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Feb 2010)

News Room
Our Fallen Comrade Returns Home
LFCA MA 02-10 - February 14, 2010

OTTAWA – Our fallen comrade, Corporal Joshua Caleb Baker of the Loyal Edmonton Regiment, based in Edmonton, Alberta, returns home to Canada tomorrow.

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:   Monday, February 15, 2010 at 2:00 p.m. 
What:    At the request of the families, media will be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Chief of Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries.

Corporal Baker was killed and four other soldiers were injured as a result of a training accident. The incident occurred near Kandahar on 12 February 2010.

Corporal Baker was serving with the Kandahar Provincial Reconstruction Team.

-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors:
Interested media may contact Captain Annie Morin, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at 613-392-2811-4565, or at: annie.morin@forces.gc.ca

For general queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at 1-866-377-0811 or 613-996-2353, or on weekends 613-792-2973. For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Feb 2010)

RIP Cpl Baker.


----------



## manhole (14 Feb 2010)

RIP, Cpl. Baker......our thoughts and prayers are with your family and friends.


----------



## fire_guy686 (14 Feb 2010)

Rest In Peace Cpl Baker.


----------



## YYC Retired (14 Feb 2010)

RIP Mate!!!


----------

